# Music Passion



## sarabeths29 (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel a passion so strong for music and I have problems trying to explain it to other people but the music just takes over my body.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sarabeths29 said:


> I feel a passion so strong for music and I have problems trying to explain it to other people but the music just takes over my body.


I know the feeling, you get used to it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sarabeths29 said:


> I feel a passion so strong for music and I have problems trying to explain it to other people but the music just takes over my body.


I know the feeling, you get used to it


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

*nods, i ended up being obsessed with music so much that... non-musically inclined folk stopped talking with me...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

A lot of it is manipulation. Check this out, I believe it also applies to Classical Music.

https://psychcentral.com/lib/music-how-it-impacts-your-brain-emotions/


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, 
back when i was younger, i was highly suseptible (if that is the correct spelling.) towards the emotions, and such, this paired with a delusional mind, end up allowing me to have an interesting imagry towards music, also my emotions were empathically inclined and reflected songs. i guess you could say, everything i listen to turns adagio even if it is in presto. But this is only with instruments and not electronical samples. for instance the metal one would usually uncontrollably headbang to... i would end up moving as if i am in a woodstock concert... probably the pianist in me. 

According to the writer... i guess i am a skilled composer. lol 

Towards classical music, i have found that many of the greats, in many epochs are quite skilled in manipulating emotions. With Mahler, i usually see him sorta expressively portray variations of the window scene of Romeo and Juliet. Especially in his Unfinished Tenth. Where on the other end of the spectrum, Brahms' First kinda matches his image, but then changes characters. Like some multipersonality guy running rampant in the streets. then suddenly returning to brahms... repeating the process. and that is just how i see the first movement. 

:O o my i suddenly ended up on a rampage of how i experience my favourite works... 
though brahms' first after the first movement is kinda hard to see imagery to for me at least. 

...
... 
|: strangely, i loved and love Celine Dion's My Heart will go on... it was back when it was going down. before i ended up in the "cool kids" scene... which probably developed much of my style and portrayal of music... i was turned away from that song, along with many others i found to be inspiring... like Dido, Beethoven, among others... But that song i only heard again recently, because Titanic was on, and i was kinda having a magickal moment. Where during a commerical break i started looking at this AARP magazine my parents get... and has the Rozanne return article titled "The Show will Go On." then on the back page, a Celene Dion thing stating she will be 50 coming March 30th... Turns out as i was inclined to read the article, i read my heart will go on, and boom, the Titanic comes back on. and had the instrumental theme of the song playing. Thusly, it reminded me of how i enjoyed that piece as a child. 

Not only that but the Soundtrack was one of the first CD's i had ever bought. (aside the fact i had recieved some from my parents for xmas and birthday.) 

Turns out, that, all the memories that were attached to the song i used to listen to 15-20 years ago, ended up gone... and i thought to my self, why did i stop listening to this? :| 

but in the end, it refocused my passion of music.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

The only man Ive ever met who truly connects with music (specifically classical music) as deeply as I do is my father. And, even then, when we watch Pelleas et Melisande, its not a quasi-religious thing for him as it is for me... its sad when you cant connect with anyone over something so deeply felt. I feel for you.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

sarabeths29 said:


> I feel a passion so strong for music and I have problems trying to explain it to other people but the music just takes over my body.


if I could say it with words, I wouldn't need to play


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, indeed. Music (some music) can be like a drug - puts me in a euphoric, quasi-religious state. And many times at live concerts I feel like I'm the only one effected that way. Does that old blue-haired lady really understand the profound meaning of this music, or is it just a series of pretty tunes? Does that guy in jeans and a t-shirt have a clue why this music is great or is he just thinking about how much longer this music will go on and when he can get back to football? But there I sit, transfigured. My body moving rhythmically to the music, much to the annoyance of others, perhaps. Not all music gets to me this way. The symphonies of Beethoven, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Schmidt, Elgar, Prokofieff, Shostakovich, Sibelius sure do. They are music I wouldn't want to ever be without. Some operas can choke me up, and a few ballet scores. Yes, music is addicting, and for those people who don't respond to it there's no way you can explain it.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> Yes, music is addicting, and for those people who don't respond to it there's no way you can explain it.


I'll even go one better...when I'm performing I am in a deep meditation. I shut down my internal dialog and cease all verbal language processing. I become like a conduit for the music. not only can I not talk to you, but if you talk to me I won't even process your words because I am that deep in concentration.

I only go to that state performing, especially solo. In rehearsal, I am working on details, so I still need verbal language but then the preparation is different than the performance. But I find it interesting that it seems to be the language processing parts of my head that get commandeered to perform music at the highest level

and this is the sort of experience that I always wish people who enjoy listening and don't play themselves could experience first hand

its one of those things that takes years of practice to be able to do, and not even all musicians get to experience that feeling of the music just flowing through you, but its the best.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

one thing....that article Phil posted talks about emotion. Everybody always talks about emotion..

but I understand the language of music. I speak it fluently. Music is a language for communicating structure. Repetition is the source of meaning in music. 

so I love music. I have dedicated my life to playing music

but it has nothing to do with emotions. think about this for a second...if it was a language of emotion, then I would have to be a method actor to play a recital. I have played happy tunes when I was devastated inside and had to play sad tunes when I was bouncing off the ceiling. So how does that fit with this idea of "emotion"?

as a musician, I have on my end the performing of the music. I actually make the sound waves that starts the artistic experience.

on your end as the listener, you can really only relate to what I'm doing through the lens of your own experience. This is why 20th century 12 tone music sounds so "off the wall". the music avoids the conventions of harmony that we all share.

so what I'm getting at is that I believe an emotional response to music can be formed with no understanding of music at all. but to go beyond that and get to the reality of what is happening, you have to understand music more deeply

an emotional response if great, I'm not ever going to knock people for enjoying music....but there is a greater joy and a deeper understanding that can be had


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i speak the language... i don't consider my self only a listener i am also a speaker of music. 
i guess you could say it is my primary language... i speak it better than spoken languages... 


my life is the epitome of the language of music. regardless of emotion. even though emotion is important in the language of music. 
I can clearly tell you exactly how to feel. (also whether or not you would love or dislike the song regardless of the current situation.) 
to expand on how i speak the language... you will clearly dislike the song if you are not mentally in the emotional standpoint of the song. 
Secondly, if you are in the current emotional standpoint you will think the song is speaking to you, as your voice. Which ends up being cathartic. 
Lastly, most composers, artists, and such cannot be this selective... because they seek fame or money. 

Words, a beautiful voice, and a beautiful harmony does not express the language of music. it only confesses it. 
*nods, 

the reason everyone talks about emotion is because everyone feels it differently. it is known as an Imprint Vulnerability.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

As i posted on another thread, Stravinsky had a few things to say about emotion. One thing about 20th century music is it is often more emotionally ambiguous than romantic era music, but there is enjoyment beyond the emotions. I think Schoenberg and Webern didn't intend to move listeners with emotion, even though i heard it claimed their music is emotional by some listeners. But the music itself can be awesome and brilliant for being as it is, without emotion. Plato or someone criticised art playing up to emotions as artificial. I keep that in the back of my mind, but I think there is some truth to it.

theoryofmusic.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/stravinsky-on-expression-in-music/amp/


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I shall start accumilating a list of books that i wanna read... currently the two Authors/Composers i wanna read thus far are Stravinsky and Sorabji... 
:3 I know of a few others... but currently cannot think of them... 

Which may end up causing me to accidently write another book...


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Capeditiea said:


> to expand on how i speak the language... you will clearly dislike the song if you are not mentally in the emotional standpoint of the song.


that's an interesting idea. I think I agree with you, but I would say it a different way. In performance, I have seen players basically "mailing it in". I do think I have to be fully engaged to give a compelling performance, and if I don't manage to do that, I come off flat and pretty bland



Capeditiea said:


> the reason everyone talks about emotion is because everyone feels it differently. it is known as an Imprint Vulnerability.


never heard of that, but its always good to learn something new


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

sarabeths29 said:


> I feel a passion so strong for music and I have problems trying to explain it to other people but the music just takes over my body.


Music can take over my life.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i don't think i have heard the term "mailing it in" before... can you define it or grant me a context? My current intripritation of it is they are simply just playing it with out fully being aware of the audience or something along those lines... 


I learned the term Imprint Vulnerability through Robert Anton Wilson's book "Prometheus Rising." it is a really intuitive book. Which if i remember correctly it is a term coined by Timothy Leary

To define Imprint Vulnerability; it is self explanitory in a way, where in Prometheus Rising, it was more a basis for the childhood development, where it leads to a kinda Freudian aspect of parental nurture and nature. Which imprints the way we see, react, and imagine (or not imagine) things. 
But I kinda expanded this with music. When we first hear a song, there is a context at which we experience the song a certain way, like when you first hear Beethoven's Fifth for the first time. (i could have picked anything else... but i am quite sure you have heard it at least once in your life.) The situation, the motivation, the emotions you are feeling imprint into that song, and thusly you have a specific view based on those current standards. So then when you hear the prolithic opening. You are brought back to those exact moments of the first time. 

Which this only occurs when you hear them at a younger age. It also brings about the darwin effect of music. Which since kids are more prone to be surrounded by Hip Hop or EDM at a younger age, they are more inclined to have those songs in their more active list of playing. Shows like The Voice or American Idol, kinda imprint the passion to have a beautiful voice and anything with the relative term of ugly tones would be disqualified. 

Now, this current generation of folk are kinda imprinted with the value that you either have talent or you do not. and that you never have to practice. How ever... any who have practiced an instrument would know this to be incorrect. Unless you are a natural born prodigy like Mozart was, or certain other in this day and age... a few weeks ago while i was inclined i looked up certain youtube video of child prodigies, there was this one girl who has started playing the violin at age two, and the parents shown the progress over two years, one performance each month... the first few months sounded horrible, but after that she had tremolo down pat. Which even though i have no experience in the violin was suprized. then i read the comments and was shocked many others were suprized as well... 

(i am now attempting to remember the name of this composer who wrote an opera, a few piano sonatas, and a piano concerto, by age 11. her first name starts with an a...) But her music is so beautiful and such. After reading a little about her, she is concidered the 21st century mozart. though she rebukes the comparison. and would suggest that she have her own style. 

...here i am rambling again...


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

"If music be the food of love, play on.":guitar:


----------

